# Reverse recoil plug and bull barrel



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm still deciding what all I want on my Frankenstein 1911.

What are the benefits of going with the bushingless barrel?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The bull barrel puts a little more weight out front and helps reduce muzzle climb/recoil when shooting rapid fire.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yup..that's about it.

I have had them and didn't care for it all that much. But that was just me. I know many people that think I'm nuts..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See - I like them a lot - no bushing to deal with.

They always tell U not to turn the bushing with the slide closed - on an expensive 1911 - ruins the tight fit over time.

It's not easy at all to disassemble it any other way.

No issue with this with a bull barrel.

I am waiting on a custom shop springfield - and I will have it soon. I purposely ordered a bull barrel


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Buddy of mine says the two piece guide rod to help with that. He'll not move the bushing until he has the slide off the frame and can push the bbl fwd. I do pretty much the same thing without the full length guide rods on mine to begin with. I'm not really sold on the full length guide rods just yet. I have 1911's set up both ways and they all shoot really well. My buddy tells me is a spring alignment thing. I don't know about all that. I have them with both 1 and 2 pc full length rods and with the shorter ones and I just don't see enough difference consistently to say one is better than the other. I do think if ya have the full length rod the 2 pc makes it a little easier to put back together:mrgreen:


----------

